# Info on Stroumbi village.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone give me any info on the village of Stroumbi, midway between Polis and Paphos please?

Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me any info on the village of Stroumbi, midway between Polis and Paphos please?
> 
> Geraldine


Stroumbi is a larger than average very traditional village which is slowly seeing small pockets of development on its outskirts. There are traditional tavernas and small supermarket or two.
The main road from Paphos to Polis runs t hrough the village.
There is a regular bus service to Polis and to Paphos from this village as well as school buses for the older children who go to schools in Paphos.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Stroumbi is a larger than average very traditional village which is slowly seeing small pockets of development on its outskirts. There are traditional tavernas and small supermarket or two.
> The main road from Paphos to Polis runs t hrough the village.
> There is a regular bus service to Polis and to Paphos from this village as well as school buses for the older children who go to schools in Paphos.


Thanks, Veronica, for that.


----------

